
Obama Chooses Merrick Garland for Supreme Court - alistairSH
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/17/us/politics/obama-supreme-court-nominee.html?_r=0
======
alistairSH
Orrin Hatch has already said Garland "is a fine man." We'll see how fast he
retreats from that position now the Obama has called his bluff.

